# Donkey leg injury



## helenls (Jan 6, 2021)

My 12 month old jack seems to have sustained an injury last week. It looks like he may have fallen and hurt his lower front leg (just before the hoof). Couldn’t walk on it for a while but now he can with a limp and runs too. Can feel down the entire leg without him flinching and he lets me feel and move each joint. He is eating, pooping etc as usual and has started to revert back to his bad habits (he can be a bit of a jerk!) Anyhoo, is there anything I can do for him to assist healing other than get the vet out? TIA


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 6, 2021)

helenls said:


> My 12 month old jack seems to have sustained an injury last week. It looks like he may have fallen and hurt his lower front leg (just before the hoof). Couldn’t walk on it for a while but now he can with a limp and runs too. Can feel down the entire leg without him flinching and he lets me feel and move each joint. He is eating, pooping etc as usual and has started to revert back to his bad habits (he can be a bit of a jerk!) Anyhoo, is there anything I can do for him to assist healing other than get the vet out? TIA


well, without seeing it I don't know if it's an open injury that you could help by making sure it has some water therapy and something to keep proud flush down or if it's just an injury that some restriction on his amount of movement might be good smaller pen for instance.


----------



## helenls (Jan 6, 2021)

No open wound at all, which is good. We did try to get him back to a smaller pen but he truly hates it - he spends his day hanging with (read mostly annoying!) his 3 goat mates and 3 sheep mates so I don’t want to distress him by separating him from them either. Just worried that if it’s serious he may end up lame through my inactions. My gut feel is he fell chasing his ‘mates’ and has just sprained something but hey I’m no expert


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 6, 2021)

it sounds like he's self-limited and now he's just healing like anybody with a sprain or if you fast your shin on something. but I know expert either.  just a horse owner who knows they tried to kill themselves on a regular basis and sometimes who knows what they did


----------



## helenls (Jan 6, 2021)

I think so too....He has progressed in a week from not putting weight on it, to hobbling on it to now trying to run after his mates (again read annoy them!). I think I’ll see how he is over the weekend and if still improving will leave him to heal if not prob have to get the vet out $$$$


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 6, 2021)

Castor oil helps with sprains...it's an anti-inflammatory.   They've been using it for centuries for getting race horses back on the track.


----------



## helenls (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks! That’s great advice, will get some today


----------



## Pinewood Ridge (Feb 21, 2021)

helenls said:


> My 12 month old jack seems to have sustained an injury last week. It looks like he may have fallen and hurt his lower front leg (just before the hoof). Couldn’t walk on it for a while but now he can with a limp and runs too. Can feel down the entire leg without him flinching and he lets me feel and move each joint. He is eating, pooping etc as usual and has started to revert back to his bad habits (he can be a bit of a jerk!) Anyhoo, is there anything I can do for him to assist healing other than get the vet out? TIA


I'd have the vet out.  It sounds like you're talking about the fetlock joint.  Joints are nothing to mess around with.  Do you feel heat in the joint?  Will he stand in a bucket of for you to soak the joint in warm epsom salt water?  I would also not let him him run around.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 22, 2021)

DragonflyFarm said:


> I'd have the vet out.  It sounds like you're talking about the fetlock joint.  Joints are nothing to mess around with.  Do you feel heat in the joint?  Will he stand in a bucket of for you to soak the joint in warm epsom salt water?  I would also not let him him run around.


I’m sorry but it would be so much easier if you had a picture of him


----------

